# HELP ME STUB iT OUT!!!



## QuestionableCarro (31 May 2009)

Guys

Its time for that ubiquitous thread that appears on just about every forum out there - quitting the dreaded weed.
I started ten years ago and now think its about time I kicked the habit
After every 20 mile on the bike I will stop and have a puff, give myself a telling off and then do the same when I get home.
I want to get into fitness for the summer and I know that biking is a great way to do so, but smoking is a great hurdle...

Or is it?

I have done some 25-30 mile rides lately interspersed with the odd fag break on the way or sometimes while riding

For those that still smoke and ride feel free to reply but ex smokers?
Give me the uplifting messages that I need to hear!


----------



## BigCol (1 Jun 2009)

Hi

I stopped smoking about 2 months ago when I agreed to jump on a bike after 16 years and ride the C2C challenge in September.

I have convinced myself that quitting the fags will help me succeed in the challenge and since the ride is to raise money for Cancer Research UK, it seemed pertinent to stop.

I have gone cold turkey and not bothered with the patches, gum, etc. This was very important to me as I didn't want to go from one addiction to another.

The thing that has really helped me is having the C2C goal and also support from my fellow riders. I have also taken the typical ex-smoker approach and the meer smell of smoke sickens me. This also helps because the sooner you can convince your brain that smoking is awful, the easier it is to ignore any urges.

Good luck!!


----------



## kyuss (1 Jun 2009)

There are plenty of fit people out there who smoke. My brothers boxing coach for instance is one of the fittest guys I know and he's on 20 a day. BUT.....

I quit 4 years ago (and stupidly started again about a year back, but let's forget that for the moment). When I stopped, the jump in fitness was astounding, and it came quickly too. I was sprinting up hills I previously had to spin up. I wasn't any stronger but my lung capacity was obviously better. I went from a 15.5mph average over my regular hilly 26 mile route to 17.5mph within a month (managed a couple of 18's too) without even really trying. Everything just became easier.

The first 2 weeks without nicotine are the worst, but once you're past that (and don't get cocky thinking you can have the odd one here and there 2-3 years on ) you're laughing.

Very best of luck. I know how hard it is, but it really is worth it.


----------



## Hollyhillian (1 Jun 2009)

Greetings from someone who smoked from when he was 14 up until 3 years ago. That's 23 years. 
I had always said that I didn't care about the effects that smoking took on my body up until I visited someone in hospital who had just had to have a node of a lung removed due to cancer caused by smoking (my mother actually).

Visiting her and seeing a ward full of smokers all in massive pain after their operations with tubes of pink gunk coming out of them was enough to put me off fags even after 23 years.
I got home and threw my fags away and never touched another. I have to say that even now I do occasionally get the urge but it only lasts for seconds and I can easily cope, but ,the 1st 18 months or so were hard work. It was the site and smell of all the illness that I knew I didn't want to put myself, and my loved ones through that enabled me to kick it for good.

Once I'd done that it was easy to put some weight on and I did. You do miss having something to do with your hands so snacking is a good substitute. I reasoned with myself though that I would rather be a bit porkier than lying in that hospital ward so didn't beat my self up over the extra stone or so I put on. 

About 6 months ago I decided that I had finally kicked it for good and now wanted to to start losing the weight and took up cycling. 
I'm now fitter that I've been for many years. Have lost about 3/4 of a stone that I had put on. I'm now back to just over 13 stone ,and ,have entered a 55 mile BHF ride next week and a similar distance to raise money for FORCE a local cancer help charity.

So I would say to you .
Give up the weed unless you fancy lying in a ward full of not very old people and a tube of pink gunk being drained out of you and your children having to come in and see you like that.

I know that is not a nice thought and I don't mean to seem harsh but that was the reality I had to face and it pulled me up sharp.

Good luck with giving up ,stay strong and focused and don't let it beat you.

From a quite passionate ex-smoker.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jun 2009)

If you need a good excuse to give up come and watch me climb hills at 3-4 mph and when I get to the top I’m totally exhausted ......I’ve got emphysema


----------



## bonj2 (1 Jun 2009)

QuestionableCarro said:


> Guys
> 
> Its time for that ubiquitous thread that appears on just about every forum out there - quitting the dreaded weed.
> I started ten years ago and now think its about time I kicked the habit
> ...



What's the question, exactly?

If I'm reading between the lines correctly, and it's "how do I quit smoking?", then it's a fairly easy, trivial task - you simply don't do that thing where you put a fag in your mouth and light it any more.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Jun 2009)

I gave up a while back now (must be 13 or 14 years).

Personally, I just stopped - 3rd day was tough, as was the third week, for some reason, but it does get easier. Bin the cigarettes (or at least, don't buy more after smoking the last one from your current pack). If you have sensible, supportive friends, tell as many as possible that you're giving up (and when). That can help because starting again, you'll feel like you're letting them down in some way.

The key for me was finding some sort of mental "trick" - mine was thinking that if I did light up after x days of not smoking, I'd have to do those x days of not smoking all over again just to have given up for the same amount of time. Not particularly sensible, but it did work. All the best in any case - not easy to stop, but you can do it.


----------



## Landslide (1 Jun 2009)

QuestionableCarro said:


> Or is it?



That's the bit of your statement that worries me.

I tried giving up a couple of times because it seemed like "the right thing to do". I relapsed. The odd one "just when I'm at work" or "only if I'm having a beer" became a full-time habit again. 
Then one day I decided that was it. No cutting down, no NRT, just a decision to stop completely.

Don't look for excuses, just do it. If you ever feel like your resolve is wavering, look for support - friends, family, posting on here, whatever.

Good luck!


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (1 Jun 2009)

I stopped smoking almost 1 year ago now. Like others have said, the jump in fitness can be quite astonishing after even a short time without puffing away on the fags. I just stopped completely, no cutting down, no patches or gum etc - just willpower. I didn't find it that difficult because this time, compared to previous years I really _*wanted*_ to stop. You have to "want" to stop. Sounds a bit obvious but it's very true.

I stopped to coincide with getting my bike on the Cyclescheme and decided to sort of "replace" smoking with cycling. Sounds a bit strange, but it worked. 

I am now however, seriously addicted to cycling.


----------



## ASC1951 (1 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> If I'm reading between the lines correctly, and it's "how do I quit smoking?", then it's a fairly easy, trivial task - you simply don't do that thing where you put a fag in your mouth and light it any more.


Unfortunately it's neither easy nor trivial - smoking is both physically and socially addictive and many people find it appallingly difficult to stop.

I smoked from 16 to 30 and only found it possible after I had mentally moved from "I am someone who is giving up smoking" to "I am someone who has given up smoking". As they say, 'giving up is easy, I've done it loads of times'.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Jun 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> Unfortunately it's neither easy nor trivial - smoking is both physically and socially addictive and many people find it appallingly difficult to stop.
> 
> I smoked from 16 to 30 and only found it possible after I had mentally moved from "I am someone who is giving up smoking" to "I am someone who has given up smoking". As they say, 'giving up is easy, I've done it loads of times'.



It IS easy, all you do is simply refrain from putting one in your mouth.
The act of putting a cigarette in your mouth and lighting it is a completely voluntary action, and one that requires complete premeditated intention, and therefore it's perfectly easy NOT to do it.

What you actually mean, is that winning the psychological battle as to whether or not you WANT to give up smoking is not easy.

People that SAY they "want to give up smoking, but can't", what they _actually_ mean, is that they _don't want_ to give up smoking, because they enjoy it - but they _would like_ to want to.

If you _actually_ want to give up smoking, you just do, like I did. Simple as that.


----------



## Hollyhillian (1 Jun 2009)

It is true .
All you need to do is decide NOT to smoke..........

The problem arises in actually doing it ,as it is easier to give in to the weedling voice inside you that says _"Go on ,one won't hurt you"._

Be strong and say NO.

You can do it if you want to enough.


----------



## cheadle hulme (1 Jun 2009)

I generally hate self help books with a vengeance, but Alan Carr's Easy Way is very useful.
Nothing you won't already be aware of, but helps you to rationalise your thoughts and reinforce what you already know is the right decision.


----------



## punkypossum (1 Jun 2009)

I hated the Allan Carr book, thought it was really condescending and didn't do anything for me. One of my friends gave up with it tho and thought it was great...


----------



## phaedrus (1 Jun 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> I generally hate self help books with a vengeance, but Alan Carr's Easy Way is very useful.
> Nothing you won't already be aware of, but helps you to rationalise your thoughts and reinforce what you already know is the right decision.



Alan Carr's book helped me a lot when I was giving up (ten years ago and counting).

The breakthrough for me was the realisation that I'm a nicotine addict, so there's no such thing as a "safe" cigarette for me. My choice is clear: no more cigarettes again, ever, or a 40+ a day habit.

I've tried everything: hypnotherapy, acupuncture, patches, pills...none of them were any good for me. I had to recognise the power of the addiction and deal with it appropriately.

Sincere good luck to you.


----------



## Twenty Inch (1 Jun 2009)

It helped me enormously to move past "I'm quitting smoking for ever" to "I'm not having a ciggie today". That stopped all the feeling hard-done-by. I actually have a pack of ciggies at work and another pack on the allotment, but I can't remember the last time I had one - no, I can, it was after a huge row with the wife about 5 months ago, and it was foul and I stubbed it out after 2 drags.

Mind you, it's been a long process of cutting down, and then eventually using nicotine gum for a long time.

Throughout this I was always very fit, but the difference in general well-being is amazing. So just try cutting down, doing without the next one, going without one day at a time, if you can't stop altogether.

Good luck.


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> I generally hate self help books with a vengeance, but Alan Carr's Easy Way is very useful.
> Nothing you won't already be aware of, but helps you to rationalise your thoughts and reinforce what you already know is the right decision.



I read that book a few times, stopped easily without any cravings or anything, exactly like he said for about 2 months. Then I somehow ended up starting again when someone who I hadn't seen since before I had stopped handed me a fag and I lit it without even thinking, thought that's horrible and stubbed it out after a few drags but somehow the damage had been done and I started to constantly crave fags until I gave in. That was 6 years and I've been smoking ever since. I don't smoke quite as much as I did before I stopped which I suppose is good. The problem I have have now is that having starting exercising regularily in the past few years and losing four stone, for the first time in my life, I actually feel fit and I think that has removed my desire to stop smoking.


----------



## stoatsngroats (1 Jun 2009)

Everyone can stop.....here's how I did it......

I realised that a smoke lasted only 3-5 minutes, and then I could go for a couple of hours without one.

SO, I need only control the '5 minutes in 2 hours need'........


So, each time you need a fag - *give up for 5 minutes.....* if you think about it then...you're only giving up in 5 minute intervals.......the rest of the 'couple-of-hours' you'd not be smoking anyway......

I found this easy.......I hope it helps you too!


----------



## Bill Gates (1 Jun 2009)

Giving up smoking is hard i.e. if you have been inhaling for more than 5 years.

There is no trick to it but it does require a committment. You have to adopt a new mindset. "Trying to give up" implies that there is a possibility nay even a probability of failure. Afte having "tried" unsuceessfully three times I finally succeeded by becoming a non smoker. No more was it a case of two days without a cigarette then three days, a week and so on. When you are a non smoker then all that's irrelevant.

Good Luck.


----------



## AWG (1 Jun 2009)

I have a somewhat bizarre theory, but it worked with me. I never crossed any borders or shut and locked any gates behind me on smoking. But just simply stopped buying them on a regular basis.

We spend around 6 weeks a year in Spain. You know the price of 20 is less there than the price of 10 here. I occasionally buy a pack in Spain. Nice to sit on a balcony in the morning with a coffee and have one. But always end up after two days crushing the pack in my hand and throwing them away. The other 46 weeks in the UK I probably get through maybe 20 cigarettes and 12 or 15 cigars IN TOTAL, that's it.

I think I am lucky in a sense that I enjoy tobacco very occasionally, but have never actually been addicted to it for nearly 30 years. When I was in my late 20s and working 6 nights a week as a lounge pianist on summer seasons I would get through 20, maybe 30 a day (but of course everyone smoked then).

So tobacco is a bit like chocolate to me. I never said "never again", so I don't have any resolutions or promises to break.

Hope you understand the process I explained here.


----------



## ASC1951 (1 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> What you actually mean, is that winning the psychological battle as to whether or not you WANT to give up smoking is not easy.


Well, I take your point, bonj, although that's really just a semantic difference.

Where I think you are being unfair is that you and I found that a fairly easy step to take. A lot of people aren't so lucky and that doesn't mean that they 'aren't trying' or are inadequate human beings; it may have a much bigger hold on them than it did on you and me.


----------



## QuestionableCarro (1 Jun 2009)

Ok lots of advice and tips there for me to take away and try.

I have set a date - 17th June.

Too many social engagements coming up that will get in the way. After that I am a non smoker.

It also coincides with the purchase of my new bike, so an extra incentive to get ready for the 100 miles I have mentioned in another thread (lap the lough)

Ta


----------



## bonj2 (1 Jun 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> Well, I take your point, bonj, although that's really just a semantic difference.
> 
> Where I think you are being unfair is that you and I found that a fairly easy step to take. A lot of people aren't so lucky and that doesn't mean that they 'aren't trying' or are inadequate human beings; it may have a much bigger hold on them than it did on you and me.



It doesn't mean they are inadequate human beings, but they aren't "trying to give up", they are trying to _want_ to give up. NOBODY is forced to smoke - either you want to smoke, or you want to give up. If you want to give up, you do. If you don't give up, it can only possibly because you want to carry on smoking. Whether you are happy with the fact that you want to carry on smoking or not is another matter entirely, but that is the fact of it.
The crux of it does all boil down to whether or not you want to smoke.
A lot of smokers peddle out the same types of phrases that fat people say - things basically suggesting that it is something out of their control - when the reality is that it's completely within their control.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Jun 2009)

QuestionableCarro said:


> Ok lots of advice and tips there for me to take away and try.
> 
> I have set a date - 17th June.
> 
> ...



I'm curious as to how you say you sometimes smoke _while_ riding, yet in your sig you say your bike is a downhill bike. So you've got a fag on the go while riding your DH bike? 
So do you mean when you have got to the bottom of a run and you are fireroading it back to the car park, or actually on a run, or what?


----------



## QuestionableCarro (2 Jun 2009)

I'm saying I sometimes light up while riding the bike.


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (2 Jun 2009)

QuestionableCarro said:


> I have set a date - 17th June.
> 
> Too many social engagements coming up that will get in the way. After that I am a non smoker.



^THIS.

It's difficult, but try not to fall into the trap of "Well, we have a few social things on the cards but I will stop after they are passed".

Trust me on this. See the first time you go out to a "social engagement" and can sit right through the whole thing without having a smoke?. You will quite literally have "cracked it" at that point and feel on top of the world. 

Personally, this one one of my smoking milestones. The ability to go out for the first time with friends ( a good few of whom still smoke ) and not get up and go for a fag when they leave the table etc is a big hurdle to cross but once you manage it the first time you actually begin to enjoy it and a massive amount of pride in the fact that you no longer smoke.

Also and I don't know if it's been mentioned here in the thread yet, but remember the "jealousy factor".

Many of those that you socialise with on a regular basis who are saying "Go on, just one wont hurt you" are actually jealous of the fact that you are managing to resit the temptation to smoke. They wish they could give up too, but they can't face doing so and feel like you should still be smoking with them. 

It's not an easy road, despite what some folk have already said in this thread. But stick at it m8, and best of luck to you. 

Giving up smoking is THE best thing you can do for your health, no arguments. It takes a huge amount of effort to do so but keep at it and you will get there in the end. Then go out and get some miles in on the bike and start to feel that buzz for life again!!!.


----------



## bonj2 (2 Jun 2009)

QuestionableCarro said:


> I'm saying I sometimes light up while riding the bike.



what, while riding it down a downhill track or riding it on the flat?


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Jun 2009)

RSV_Ecosse said:


> Also and I don't know if it's been mentioned here in the thread yet, but remember the "jealousy factor".
> 
> Many of those that you socialise with on a regular basis who are saying "Go on, just one wont hurt you" are actually jealous of the fact that you are managing to resit the temptation to smoke. They wish they could give up too, but they can't face doing so and feel like you should still be smoking with them.


Ha! Very true.

People you couldn't get a cig out of for love nor money will suddenly be offering you one every five minutes - can be a help if you're a bit bloody minded, that


----------



## mookie (8 Jun 2009)

QuestionableCarro said:


> Ok lots of advice and tips there for me to take away and try.
> 
> I have set a date - 17th June.
> 
> ...



Just wanted to wish you best of luck for the 17th... I am a reformed smoker of 20 years on and off (think I've given up about 5 times, including two pregnancies). Sadly my enormous weight gain has impounded any increase in fitness so I can't say how fantastic that bit is, but what I can say is that I now feel completely free (no: "where's my fags" as I'm heading to the car/shops/pub, or "have I got enough to last me" the 8 hours I'll be asleep for), feel sorry for people who are trapped as a smoker (it really is an horrendous addiction) and can honestly say that the smell of it actually makes me feel nauseous. I stopped January 2008 - not as much as some on here, but for me, this is such a massive achievement as I've not put a cigarette near my mouth in that entire time.

As several have said, you need to want to do it, but when the "click" finally happens, you'll never look back.


----------



## SimonR (26 Jun 2009)

Sorry - I'm coming to this thread a little late but given the fact that this is a giving up smoking thread on a cycle forum what I've got to say is particularly apt!

The reason that I'm in to bikes at all is that when I was 3 apparently I asked my father to roll me a cigarette as he'd always been a smoker - this was enough to make him give up immediately. The way he did it was to work out how much a year's worth of cigarettes cost him and then go out and buy a bike with the money instead - thus he had a lovely Raleigh Record Ace and no money to buy cigarettes. He and I then spent the next 20 years going out for bike rides.

So that's it - my advice is to do the maths and buy yourself a shiny new bike!

Good luck with giving up....


----------



## nigelnorris (26 Jun 2009)

I'm sick to death of my own stupid style of addiction, I just can't find a way around it.

I smoked heavily from mid teens to age 40 then quit. For five days, Friday night came around and I had a beer and simply had to have a fag to go with it. Same on Saturday night. Then didn't smoke for five days, till Friday and Saturday night. Repeat for 6 years now.

It's driving me insane, I feel absolutely no cravings or withdrawal whatsoever, even when in the company of people smoking, until I get a beer on, then willpower just goes out of the window.

I'm doing it now. Just got dinner on, not going out tonight so there's a bottle of wine to enjoy in front of the TV. Ten marlborough light will last me tonight and a couple left for tomorrow when it starts over again.

Stupidy stupidy stupidy.


----------



## Albert (28 Jun 2009)

Well, I stopped after smoking for over 40 years and it was easy - I had a heart attack aged 59 !!!!
That was two years ago. I took up cycling and have started doing Sportives and did last weekend's Iron Mountain 50 mile Silver Ride in under 4 hours. I did the Preseli Angel a few weeks back in just over 4 hours - I was the oldest competitor and no where near last.

Life is about choices - I enjoyed smoking and doing no exercise at all for many years and my heart attack forced a change of lifestyle. Don't beat yourselves up over smoking - it'll try to kill you and if you're luck, like me, you can make a full recovery and live a new type of life. 
If you're not lucky then who knows.............?


----------



## palinurus (28 Jun 2009)

nigelnorris said:


> I'm sick to death of my own stupid style of addiction, I just can't find a way around it.
> 
> I smoked heavily from mid teens to age 40 then quit. For five days, Friday night came around and I had a beer and simply had to have a fag to go with it. Same on Saturday night. Then didn't smoke for five days, till Friday and Saturday night. Repeat for 6 years now.
> 
> ...



I was like that for some time, although if I bought a pack of 10 I'd generally keep two and give the rest away (they were pricey cigs). The positive thing is you can go a fair time without smoking. Although it might not be the best way to give up it does break up the habit of some of those routine cigs (the breakfast cig, tea breaks etc.)

But I found it hard if I'd had a couple of beers.

I eventually quit when I started cycling more seriously and started drinking less. Getting into time-trialling finally led me to stop.

I spend a lot of time in pubs, often bored (I'm in a band, waiting around to soundcheck and waiting around for the performance can be a bit dull) doing that without smoking used to be pretty hard, it's much easier now.

Remember what it was like missing the morning cig at first? it's not so bad now. After a while missing the Friday evening cig won't be so bad either.


----------



## GinsbergBeard (29 Jun 2009)

I quit over 2 months ago, using Allen Car's Easy Way. I guess like most people, I was rather cynical. However, i read the book, because I didn't want to be 40 & still a smoker, plus for the first time in my life, it was interfering with other aspects of my life, such as cycling & yoga. The book basically tells you that the way to stop is to simply stop smoking & don't make a fuss about it! The book helped & I’ve not smoked since. My fitness has improved no end & have recently completed my first 100km ride. Give it a try, it's worth it!


----------



## jeltz (29 Jun 2009)

kyuss said:


> There are plenty of fit people out there who smoke. My brothers boxing coach for instance is one of the fittest guys I know and he's on 20 a day.



You can be fit and smoke, but you can't be healthy!!

I quit just under a year ago and found several online support forums which helped, both with motivation and information, being new here I don't want to tread on toes by link dumping but if anyone wants the URL's then PM me and I'll pass them on.


----------



## mookie (29 Jun 2009)

nigelnorris said:


> I'm sick to death of my own stupid style of addiction, I just can't find a way around it.
> 
> I smoked heavily from mid teens to age 40 then quit. For five days, Friday I'm doing it now. Just got dinner on, not going out tonight so there's a bottle of wine to enjoy in front of the TV. Ten marlborough light will last me tonight and a couple left for tomorrow when it starts over again.
> 
> Stupidy stupidy stupidy.



I had a friend once who said he would give up smoking but ended up like yourself in that he always smoked when he had a drink (I always wished I could've done this when I was a smoker - it was always these ones that you missed the most [oh and the first one in the morning and the one after dinner  ]), but what eventually happened was that he ended up drinking practically every night of the week..... You need to either quit completely and avoid drink until your willpower is strong enough to drink alcohol without giving in or you continually battle with it and beat yourself up on a constant basis about what you shouldn't be doing.

Every single time that I have stopped smoking, I have given in whilst I've been drinking and thought "just one", but this time, I know that there can never ever be just one - never.


----------



## jeltz (29 Jun 2009)

mookie said:


> Every single time that I have stopped smoking, I have given in whilst I've been drinking and thought "just one", but this time, I know that there can never ever be just one - never.



N.O.P.E. - Not One Puff Ever

You have to get the idea that you have become a non smoker not an occasional or light smoker. You are either a smoker or not, volume doesn't mean anything.

Try to get away from the idea that quitting is a sacrifice, its not.


----------



## mookie (29 Jun 2009)

jeltz said:


> N.O.P.E. - Not One Puff Ever
> 
> You have to get the idea that you have become a non smoker not an occasional or light smoker. You are either a smoker or not, volume doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Try to get away from the idea that quitting is a sacrifice, its not.



Couldn't agree more - but it's taken me several attempts to get to this mentality - a smoker is a smoker and you either do or you don't.... Try to tell me that 4 years ago when I was in the pub tho! 

I love the freedom of not being a smoker - brilliant.


----------

